# Non Contributory old age pension.



## dewdrop (19 Jan 2010)

At present i get an Adult Dependant allowance in respect of my wife in adddition to my Contributory old age pension. She will not qualify for a contributory old age pension and i am wondering if we are required to take any action when my wife reaches 66. I am aware the non contib. pension is means tested.


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Jan 2010)

You are not required to take any action when your wife reaches 66 as you have stated that she has no entitlement to Contrib. pension in her own right.

I'm assuming that you are absolutely sure that she has *no *entitlement to a contrib. pension, or does she have an entitlement to a part pension which may be at a higher rate than she is currently being paid.


----------



## dewdrop (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks Black Sheep. My wife has not worked since we married nearly 40 years ago. Is the dependent adult allowance the same amount as the non contributory old age pension and will the latter be paid automaticially when she reaches 66. Apologies for not researching this myself!


----------



## gipimann (19 Jan 2010)

The maximum Adult Dependant Rate on State Pension Contributory is €153

The maximum State Pension Non-Contributory is €219.

Depending on the means assessed against your wife, it might be worth her while applying for the Non-contributory pension.  If she qualified for less than you are paid for her, then you can remain as you are.

Your wife would have to apply for the pension, it's not automatically paid.

You can get an application form here:
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/SPNonContributory/Pages/oancp.aspx

(follow the link at the right of the page for a downloadable application form).


----------



## roker (20 Jan 2010)

My wife is also classed as a Qualified adult and has no contributions, at 65yrs she is entitled to €153, in addition to my contributory pension, according to the published rates at 66yrs her pension increases to €206. There was no means test involved. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2010)

The qualified adult rate for a person aged 66 does increase to €206, you're right roker.  There's no means test because it's still your claim, not your wife's.

Dewdrop, as roker correctly pointed out, your qualified adult increase will change from €153 to €206 when your wife reaches 66.    She can still apply for a non-contributory pension, however the difference between the 2 pensions is smaller than I originally posted.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Jan 2010)

Ooops gipiman not like you to make a mistake but the QA portion of the contrib. pension *is *means tested but the means test is on the wife only.

 Unless she has substantial savings/investments in her own right or as a joint account with husband she should be ok

Rates are 206.30 for Qualified Adult aged 66
219 for Non Contrib aged 66 but more strict means test applies


----------



## gipimann (20 Jan 2010)

Thanks blacksheep, it's far too late in the evening!


----------



## dewdrop (21 Jan 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I recall i think that when the Dependant allowance was granted my wife was mean tested so this will be required again if she wishes to apply for the non contrib pension.This will not be a problem as the few bank shares she had are pretty worthless now!


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jan 2010)

dewdrop said:


> Thanks for all the help. I recall i think that when the Dependant allowance was granted my wife was mean tested so this will be required again if she wishes to apply for the non contrib pension.This will not be a problem as the few bank shares she had are pretty worthless now!


 
... And a timely reminder to all those out there on means-tested payments to ask for a review if their assesment was made on the basis of high shares' values of a few years ago!


----------



## Parp (19 Aug 2010)

HI does anyone know how to claim from social welfare when you have dropped out of the system over 10 years ago and have been living on earnings from small jobs?


----------

